# D5100 spot metering



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi, I have a D5100 and have read that when using spot metering it takes the meter reading from the selected focus point. When I do portraits I like to use the middle focus point (as this is the cross type focus point) to focus then recompose but if I am on spot meter and I recompose my shot, I believe this will change the exposure as I will be moving the focus point, am I correct in thinking this?

If I am correct is there a way to focus and recompose keeping the exposure that I spot metered on before I recomposed. I know you could press the exposure lock button but would like to no if you can do it with out using the exposure lock button as on my last camera when you half pressed the shutter button it could lock focus and exposure.


----------



## David444 (Apr 11, 2013)

Shoot in manual.


----------



## TruckerDave (Apr 11, 2013)

Isnt that the whole point of the exposure lock button, to lock in the exposure settings.?


----------



## JoeCool76 (Apr 11, 2013)

Yes. It is option c1 under custom settings.


----------



## Goldcoin79 (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, just wondered if you could lock exposure when half pressing shutter button or if you put focus mode in AF-C with dynamic or 3D focus would the exposure stay the same on spot meter mode as you recompose due to camera tracking subject?


----------

